# Tesco shopping



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

So True.........

A husband and wife are shopping in Tesco's when the man
picks up a crate of Stella and sticks it on their trolley.
'What do you think you're doing?' asks the wife.
'They're on offer, only Â£10 for twelve cans!' he explains.
'Put them back. We can't afford it!' insists the wife and they
carry on shopping...
A few aisles later, the wife picks up a Â£20 jar of face cream
and sticks it on their trolley.
'What d'you think you're doing?' asks the man, indignantly.
'It's my face cream. It makes me look beautiful,' she says.

So the man replies:
'SO DO TWELVE CANS OF STELLA . . .
AND THEY'RE HALF THE F*%KING PRICE!!'


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Me likes that one!!!


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

lol :lol: :lol:


----------

